# G Force Chip



## Mattbull (Jan 31, 2011)

Has anyone installed a G Force Performance Chip on their Passat? I read where it improves performance and gas milage. For real or just more hype?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Mattbull said:


> Has anyone installed a G Force Performance Chip on their Passat? I read where it improves performance and gas milage. For real or just more hype?


Hype. Keep your pennies.


----------

